# EDIFACT Nachrichten mit Java Verarbeiten



## Thomas Darimont (13. November 2005)

Hallo!

http://sourceforge.net/projects/edi4j

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Stringbuffer (20. Januar 2011)

Danke. Genau das was der Arzt verschrieben hat.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

da ich gerade wieder auf das Thema gestoßen bin, hier noch eine Erweiterung der Liste:
Source Forge Suche: http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&type_of_search=soft&words=edifact
http://www.smooks.org/mediawiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
http://edireader.sourceforge.net/
http://code.google.com/p/edicoder/

Gruß Tom


----------

